# Motorhomes on Fuerteventura



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've just got back from a week in the south of Fuerteventura in the Canaries, and when travelling about were surprised that there were so many motorhomes about. Despite increasing development on the coasts, there seems to be plenty of places to wild camp. Not sure where people go to dump their thetfords, but on the beaches in the south which have access via an approach road or track (or a Barranco - dried out river bed) there are both public changing / toilet facilites, so these could be used. Also if you got in with the beach bar owners you could use their facilities, if you reciprocated with their "facilities". There was a big German Frankia tag axle unit outside one of these on the sotavento Jandia beach, and if you're into windsurfing this is the place to go 
Only trouble is getting there!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*fuerteventura*

Hi

Yes, probably the least developped of the Canary Islands - and in my opinion the loveliest

Not too complicated overland

Several choices

But for those that want to try

Look at transmeditterannea ferries and Fredolsensa

Rapide561


----------



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip, something that we would love to do, can you supply more details - ferry company used, time it took to get there, cost if possible, places you stayed - liked and disliked, etc all information would be grateful.

Marlin & Co.,


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We looked at doing a winter trip to the Canaries a couple of years ago.
A little expensive to get there.  

There was someone who used to post on this site who was very keen to go but I don't remember him ever posting that he'd actually been.
I would be interested to know.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canaries*

Hi

I went to Tenerife on a air holiday - hated it so much I came home. It was a ferry to La Palma, another to Cadiz and then a Eurolines coach from there to London.

I was not guaranteed a flight and would have been on standby at the airport.

A rather pleasant 6 day journey all in all!

To do it leisurely, I would suggest

Pompey - Bilbao. Drive for a while, over night. Drive again towards Cadiz.
Overnight ferry to Gran Canaria (three nights on the ship) then a short hop to Tenerife or Fuerteventura.

A transit time of 7 to 8 days would be in order.

So who is coming?

Oh the price - Gillian you are quite correct - 1876.00 euros - just for the Cadiz to Gran Canaria.

The cheaper option is to sail from Morocco to Fuertevenura - it used to be Fred Olsen SA (same as the cruise ships)

Rapide561


----------

